# Clutch stiffness question fom the new guy..



## Evildomain (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am a new 05' GTO owner with a 6speed tranny and I love my new ride(been wanting one for years). I use a wheelchair full time(several back injuries from childhood) but do have good movement from my legs, well at least my right leg...lol...My left leg is another story, it gets tired quickly when I drive cars that have stiffer clutches. I have no problem on four banger import clutches but the GTO is another story. Thank god the GTO uses a hydraulic clutch because I would never be able to drive a cable clutch setup. Found that out when I tried to test drive a 5.0 mustang a few years back, couldn't budge the pedal.

Anyway, is there a way to soften the clutch just a bit so I could drive the car for extended periods of time. Maybe there is an aftermarket master cylinder or slave that can help? Right now I'll only drive it when I know there isn't going to be any heavy traffic in my city and I can't run too many errands or I start having issues with my leg. Don't worry, I'm not getting rid of the car even if I can't find some solution to my problem. I love this car too much......I just want to drive it around more often.

Any advice would be appreciated...Thank you


----------

